# Need good 1911 gunsmith in the Newnan Area



## LJ35 (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone recommend a good gunsmith in the Newnan/Atlanta area who can work on a series 70 gold cup trigger? Had some work done and the trigger came back much different than before.  I wound up with a bad experience with another local shop and need a referral to someone who can make it right.


----------



## kracker (Jun 3, 2009)

try www.alphaprecisioninc.com. Jim Stroh is supposedly a topnotch pistolsmith.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you try Bob in palmetto yet off of tommy lee cook road??


----------



## no clever name (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll second Bob at bobs custom firearms.  He's done trigger jobs on 4 of mine.

I forgot about the guy at fullers in woodbury, haven't had him do any work to any of my personal guns but I shot one that he just finished working on the last time I was down there and the trigger pull was just as nice as any of mine.  If I remember right the prices he quoted me for his work were a bit cheaper than Bobs.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 3, 2009)

770-463-4140 Bob Sims ...769 tomy lee cook rd palmetto ,ga 30268

9 -5 tues. -sat.

bob did a trigger job on my springfield and installed a wilson adj. trigger about a month or so ago and he does excellent work !!


----------



## Razorback (Jul 30, 2009)

If you get up to the Norcross area look up Rusty Kidd @ David's Gunroom.
He has built 1911's for IPSC shooters for a long time.

Also consider when dealing w/ gunsmiths that there work is by hand & it takes time to do quality work...so ask them what their turn around time will be.

Razor


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 5, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> 770-463-4140 Bob Sims ...769 tomy lee cook rd palmetto ,ga 30268
> 
> 9 -5 tues. -sat.
> 
> bob did a trigger job on my springfield and installed a wilson adj. trigger about a month or so ago and he does excellent work !!



Nobody better than Bob.  Give him a call you will be pleased with his work.


----------



## southernmason (Aug 9, 2009)

Another vote for Bobs custom guns


----------

